# Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Duo



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I just wanted to share some photos of my second high-end watch, a Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Duo, which takes its place next to my Vacheron Constantin Overseas. In a sense, it is my second Jaeger-LeCoultre, since my Vacheron Constantin Overseas has the VC Calibre 1126/1, which is based on the JLC Calibre 889.


























Some more photos of the front and back dial.


















My Vacheron Constantin Overseas


















One attraction of this Reverso Duo, is that it has two faces (black and white), and is almost like having two watches for the price of one.

It has the JLC Calibre 986, which is a hand-winding, 28.8kbp movement, with 19 jewels, and 48 hour power reserve. At the first stop, the watch is in winding mode, in the second stop, you can move the hour hand backwards and forwards on the white dial in hour increments, and when one cycles the hours over a 24 hour cycle, then the date adjusts (backwards and forwards). In the third stop, the time is freely adjustable, and adjusts both the white and black dials (synchronized, up to the hour offset set at the second stop).










This is a recent review of the watch:

Jaeger-LeCoultre Grande Reverso Duoface Watch Review


----------



## evarak (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice watch! Congrats !!! Planning to buy the same this year.


----------



## Doppler (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing, love that Reverso. Beautiful bracelet on the VC too.


----------



## mikeyc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just a beautiful iconic piece, congrats!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Both beautiful watches, wear them in the best of health.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Doppler said:


> Thanks for sharing, love that Reverso. Beautiful bracelet on the VC too.


Thanks, I think the bracelet on the VC is truly a work of art, it is substantial, flexible, and extremely comfortable.

I think that it has the best bracelet of the high-end dressy sports watches, such as the Patek Philippe Nautilus, Audemars Piguet Royal Oak, and IWC Ingenieur.

It elegantly incorporates the Maltese cross (VC logo) motif into the design, and this design element repeats in the bezel and the invisible clasp on the bracelet.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats on both of your beautiful watches! I am a huge JLC fan and last year I bought the Grand Reverso GMT. The year before I got a great deal on their Master Control Perpetual 8 Day wind. Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

incontrol said:


> Congrats on both of your beautiful watches! I am a huge JLC fan and last year I bought the Grand Reverso GMT. The year before I got a great deal on their Master Control Perpetual 8 Day wind. Enjoy yours in good health!


Thanks, and thanks for sharing photos of your Grand Reverso GMT, it's a beautiful watch. Do you like the bracelet that the Reverso comes with?


----------



## clover4studio (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful Reverso! Just wondering, do you find it too dressy to wear it with jeans and tshirts? Would really like to get one in the future but I just get a sense it is one of those watches which feel at home only with suits and shirts.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

clover4studio said:


> Beautiful Reverso! Just wondering, do you find it too dressy to wear it with jeans and tshirts? Would really like to get one in the future but I just get a sense it is one of those watches which feel at home only with suits and shirts.


I don't think you need to wear it with a suit, but a T-shirt would probably be going too far. I would not hesitate to wear it in a business casual setting, but it isn't something one would wear to the beach.


----------



## NightOwl (Jan 1, 2012)

I always find it curious how the reverso was originally designed for polo players to wear during their matches (decided casual) but has now moved into the realm of business formal/business casual.

I think the reverso is versatile enough to accompany jeans and a t-shirt so long as it's on a bracelet. I saw a WUS member who posted a pic of his reverso on a rubber strap and it definitely looked appropriate with casual attire. (Unfortunately, I can find the thread) There is just something about a croc leather strap pushes the overall design towards the formal end of the spectrum.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

NightOwl said:


> I always find it curious how the reverso was originally designed for polo players to wear during their matches (decided casual) but has now moved into the realm of business formal/business casual.
> 
> I think the reverso is versatile enough to accompany jeans and a t-shirt so long as it's on a bracelet. I saw a WUS member who posted a pic of his reverso on a rubber strap and it definitely looked appropriate with casual attire. (Unfortunately, I can find the thread) There is just something about a croc leather strap pushes the overall design towards the formal end of the spectrum.


It is indeed one of life's many ironies that the original sports watch is now considered one of the most iconic dress watches. Much of this has to do with the increased informality of the kind of watches we would associate with daily wear over the 80 years since when the Reverso was first introduced. Additionally, many aspects of the Reverso has become more dressy, such as the complication of the movements, and the ornateness of the guilloche dials, as compared say to the more understated design of the Reverso Tribute to 1931.

But it's also important to realize that polo was a sport for the rich and aristocracy, so sporty is a relative term. After all, Patek Philippe will point to the Nautilus as a watch which you wear to the beach when you wouldn't want to risk your Calatrava Perpetual Calendar.

So, the Reverso has become even more dressy than its original incarnation, at the same that everyday watches from that era are considered to be dressy by modern standards. While I could see a Reverso on a bracelet, I shudder to think of a classic Reverso on a rubber strap. A Reverso Squadra on the other hand was designed to be a more sporty interpretation of the Reverso, and with the more beefy case, and less intricate dial, it is more at home in a casual setting.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*Contrats from another Reverso fan!*

My GMT says 'hello'






So many different brothers & sisters but in the end they're all (unmistakably) part of the Reverso family.Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Contrats from another Reverso fan!*

I was wondering if someone could clarify the usage of the Duoface and GMT watches while traveling. From what I've read, it seems that with the Duoface one could use the white dial side for local time and date while traveling, and the black dial side for home time, as the hour hand can be adjusted independently on the front with crown at the second stop. Also, I'd rather know if it's day or night at my home, not where I'm actually located while traveling. With the GMT, are the main front and back dials always synchronized? Or can one set 2 different hour settings for front and back, in addition to the GMT dials?

Both watches are just beautiful, and I've had the opportunity to try on the Duoface in rose gold. It fit quite well. I prefer the 8-day power reserve on the GMT as well as pushers for easy adjustement while traveling. But I prefer the overall look and size of the Duo.


----------



## dero (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: Contrats from another Reverso fan!*



uscmatt99 said:


> I was wondering if someone could clarify the usage of the Duoface and GMT watches while traveling. From what I've read, it seems that with the Duoface one could use the white dial side for local time and date while traveling, and the black dial side for home time, as the hour hand can be adjusted independently on the front with crown at the second stop. Also, I'd rather know if it's day or night at my home, not where I'm actually located while traveling. With the GMT, are the main front and back dials always synchronized? Or can one set 2 different hour settings for front and back, in addition to the GMT dials?
> 
> Both watches are just beautiful, and I've had the opportunity to try on the Duoface in rose gold. It fit quite well. I prefer the 8-day power reserve on the GMT as well as pushers for easy adjustement while traveling. But I prefer the overall look and size of the Duo.


From the pictures, the Duo can easily assist with your travelling. The black face has a 6 o'clock subdial indicating 24 hours night and day. So on the assumption you change the time only on the white face, the black face continues to show the correct time and day/night indicator. The GMT has a 5 o'clock subdial which again shows the 24 hour time and this again I am guessing won't be altered with the setting of time on the main hands.


----------



## incontrol (Sep 11, 2010)

I wear the Reverso on the bracelet with anything! It always feels right to me. I have worn the watch with shorts and a polo and with a suit! I do have the leather strap and deployment if I really need to dress it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Contrats from another Reverso fan!*



dero said:


> From the pictures, the Duo can easily assist with your travelling. The black face has a 6 o'clock subdial indicating 24 hours night and day. So on the assumption you change the time only on the white face, the black face continues to show the correct time and day/night indicator. The GMT has a 5 o'clock subdial which again shows the 24 hour time and this again I am guessing won't be altered with the setting of time on the main hands.


Hmmm, so it looks like on the Duo, the rear dial time and day/night indicator are tied together, and that the time on the rear dial can be offset from the time on the front dial by 1-hour increments using the pusher. The front dial time can be adjusted in 1-hour increments as well with crown positioned at the second stop. And both times are adjusted by the minute moving the crown to the third stop. Probably simpler to see in person than explain in words.

I think that the way I'd use it would be to keep local time at my travel destination on the white front dial, and home time with day/night indication on the black rear dial. It sounds like that is the opposite of the intended design, but would be functional for my needs. Bummer this doesn't have the 8-day reserve, but at least it's thinner than the Grande GMT. I need to try both on with bracelets to decide.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Contrats from another Reverso fan!*

On the GMT, both dials are sync'd. The pushers above / below the crown jump the hour hand on the black dial in +/- 1 hour increments without affecting the time on the front (silver) dial.










Very easy to use when traveling. Land in a new timezone that's say 3 hours earlier (e.g., west coast US from east coast US), just push the lower pusher 3x and flip over to the black dial.










You can Flip back over to the white dial to check 'home' time.

Both sides have day / night indicators if your travel takes you thru more timezones. Black dial also has a GMT dial and the PR indicator. The 8 day PR has really spoiled me ... wind up every Mon am and thats it for the week |>



uscmatt99 said:


> I was wondering if someone could clarify the usage of the Duoface and GMT watches while traveling. From what I've read, it seems that with the Duoface one could use the white dial side for local time and date while traveling, and the black dial side for home time, as the hour hand can be adjusted independently on the front with crown at the second stop. Also, I'd rather know if it's day or night at my home, not where I'm actually located while traveling. With the GMT, are the main front and back dials always synchronized? Or can one set 2 different hour settings for front and back, in addition to the GMT dials?
> 
> Both watches are just beautiful, and I've had the opportunity to try on the Duoface in rose gold. It fit quite well. I prefer the 8-day power reserve on the GMT as well as pushers for easy adjustement while traveling. But I prefer the overall look and size of the Duo.


----------



## uscmatt99 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Contrats from another Reverso fan!*

Thanks for the clarification Medphred! Of course this has clouded the decision furthero| The 8-day reserve and ease of the pushers, or the thinner case and more aesthetically pleasing (to me) symmetric dial layouts.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

uscmatt99 said:


> I think that the way I'd use it would be to keep local time at my travel destination on the white front dial, and home time with day/night indication on the black rear dial. It sounds like that is the opposite of the intended design, but would be functional for my needs. Bummer this doesn't have the 8-day reserve, but at least it's thinner than the Grande GMT. I need to try both on with bracelets to decide.


This is exactly how the Duo is intended to be used, with the home time on the black dial (with the 24 hour indicator), and the white dial reflecting the local time and which can be adjusted in one hour increments. The idea is that you need to know the date at your current location, but need to know whether it is day or night at home. The quickset hour should always be on the local time.


----------



## ShellyAE (Jul 28, 2012)

Beautiful. Definitely on my list. Just stunning.


----------



## flowergirl (Jun 1, 2012)

It's not fair - it is so much easier to find a men's Reverso duo than a women's


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

Take a look on Chrono24, quite a few ladies Reverso's. Or if not, try an older men's version, they're quite small.


----------

